# Got me a ride in one of these...



## Mikehit (Sep 21, 2016)

Any one had a ride in unusual transport?

On a recent holiday we had a rise in a Grumman Goose (Pacific Coastal Airlines, BC). We took off from tarmac and landed on a fjord - quite a different experience to other seaplanes we have been on. As you will see, the wing pontoon lifts up to enable it to get to the dock.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi Mike. 
Fabulous, the sort of thing I would love to do. 
Years ago we were in Arizona and went to lake pleasant, took a trip with Arizona Ducks (DUKWs) on the lake, they let us all have a go in the drivers seat, I was up last and had over half the trip steering it, following the captains instructions. He did get back in the seat quite quick after I asked "so what do I have to do to now I'm approaching the ramp, engage the wheel drive?" I will see if I have any shots from that trip and post one if that is ok. 
That was a great experience, and sadly the next year when we went back they had gone, I think it was the year after one sunk, may have been on the River Thames. Gave them all a bad reputation. :'(

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> Any one had a ride in unusual transport?
> 
> On a recent holiday we had a rise in a Grumman Goose (Pacific Coastal Airlines, BC). We took off from tarmac and landed on a fjord - quite a different experience to other seaplanes we have been on. As you will see, the wing pontoon lifts up to enable it to get to the dock.


----------

